# Soap Maker 3 Software



## KristaY (Apr 3, 2015)

I recently purchased the SM3 software. I'm getting it all in slowly but surely, lol. 

I have one problem I can't figure out and hopefully someone that knows the program in more detail than me, can help me out. Where in the world do I put in the equipment? I recently bought a few new spatulas, a mixing bowl, etc. When I buy something like fixed equipment (molds, for example) or tools and it's on an invoice that includes FO's, base oils, etc, I need to add these items as well. Where does it go? Do you create a new item under packaging? I've searched the "help" area in detail and can't find it. Any ideas?

I appreciate any help I can get!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 3, 2015)

I've just emailed my question to SM3 but it says they can take several days to reply.

Anyone have better advice on recording fixed equipment? TIA!


----------



## coffeetime (Apr 3, 2015)

When you are entering your purchase invoices, there is another tab at the top to enter non-perishables but I can't think what it's called right now. Might just be 'Other'.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you coffeetime! That was it. It's called "Other Expenses". Whew... I appreciate it!!! :clap:


----------



## coffeetime (Apr 4, 2015)

Quite welcome.


----------

